# Was haltet Ihr von Netbeans?



## tomkruse (15. Feb 2004)

Hi!

Ich habe mir neulich mal Netbeans gezogen, weil ich gelesen habe, daß das ganz gut geeignet sein soll, um Games für
s Handy zu proggen. Man kann so ziemlich alle Emulatoren einbinden (Siemens, Nokia, Sonyericsson). Das finde ich schon mal praktisch. Aber recht viel weiter bin ich noch nicht gekommen. Gibts da irgendwo Tutorials zu dem Thema?

Cu - Tom.


----------



## AlArenal (15. Feb 2004)

Was hat deine sehr allgemeine Frage nun mit deinem sehr speziellöen Anwendungsfall zu tun?

Also ich mag Netbeans und benutze es daheim für ein paar "normale" Anwendungen.


----------



## Roar (15. Feb 2004)

jo ich hatte netbeans mal, habs aber wieder gelöscht: war mir zu langsam, vielzu viele features die ich nicht brauchte, also bin ich bei der konsolenkompiliererei geblieben, werde mir netbeans jetz aber wieder installieren, da es wirklich besser für größere projekte ist, und es ist einfacher dort eine klammer zu suchen die zuviel ist, als im windoof texteditor...

zu mobile games kann ich nichts sagen, aber sonst ist netbeans eigentlich sehr gut.. nur halt langsam weil java swing.


----------



## bygones (15. Feb 2004)

in der arbeit hatten die Netbeans - gefiel mirnicht so gut...

Ich habe mich mit Eclipse angefreundet - ist vom Prinzip ja das gleiche, nur find ichs schöner und auch ein bisschen schneller (da kein Swing - sondern SWT) und die Plugin - architektur ist unübetroffen


----------

